# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Phát Biểu Gây Sốc Của Du Học Sinh!!!!

## vip-yte

Chưa biết những lời phát biểu của anh chàng "du học sinh Mỹ" này đúng sai ra sao, nhưng cái cách cậu ta "giảng giải" về phương pháp học tiếng Anh thì thật không ổn chút nào cả.

Tối qua, một clip đã được truyền nhau trên website sieutienganh.com đã gây xôn xao cộng đồng. Nhìn qua, tưởng chừng như đây là một clip rất bình thường được đăng lên bởi một account có tên “duhocsinhmy” với một hình ảnh anh chàng khá ưa nhìn. Thế nhưng, điều đáng nói là anh chàng này đã gây phẫn nộ bằng cách thể hiện những suy nghĩ chủ quan về việc học tiếng Anh với độ tự tin thái quá và cách ăn nói "khiêu khích" người xem của mình. 




Với tiêu đề: “Bạn nghĩ là bạn giỏi tiếng Anh?”, anh chàng trong clip nhận mình là một du học sinh và muốn trình bày với mọi người một số điều về cuộc sống du học cũng như về tiếng Anh. Anh chàng đã có những phát ngôn không có căn cứ như: “Bạn nghĩ bạn giỏi tiếng Anh hơn cả bọn Tây” , “90% người Việt sang đây đều dốt tiếng Anh”, “Tất cả những thằng học ở trường Ams đều nghĩ mình giỏi tiếng Anh” hay “Xin lỗi bạn, bạn không giỏi như bạn tưởng.”

Cứ cho là bỏ qua thái độ và coi như đây chỉ là cá tính cũng như cách thu hút mà anh chàng này lựa chọn, nội dung của clip mà anh chàng duhocsinhmy này nêu ra trong clip cũng khiến không ít người xem phải lắc đầu ngán ngẩm. Cậu ta phủ nhận hoàn toàn việc học ngữ pháp và đọc sách tiếng Anh, cho rằng nó không đem lại lợi ích gì cho khả năng ngôn ngữ, nhận thức và văn hóa Mỹ. Phương pháp học tiếng Anh của anh chàng này là giao tiếp với người bản xứ. Thế nhưng, thật nực cười khi thước đo để đánh giá khả năng giao tiếp tiếng Anh của duhocsinhmy lại là việc bạn có thành công hay không trong việc... tán một cô gái, hay vay tiền một cậu bạn người M. Anh chàng này cho rằng nếu làm được một trong hai hay cả hai việc trên là bạn đã giỏi tiếng Anh. Nhiều người không hiểu nổi mức độ tiếng Anh của anh chàng này đến đâu với phương pháp đo trình độ tiếng Anh kiểu đó.

 

Hầu hết clip này đều hứng chịu những lời nhận xét không mấy thiện cảm. Nhiều người cho rằng có vẻ duhocsinhmy đã quá tự tin vào trình độ tiếng Anh của mình nên mới quay một clip để “dạy” mọi người phương pháp học tập “hiệu quả” đó. Không ít các bạn khác lại thấy “nóng tai” trước thái độ và các ăn nói lấc cấc của anh chàng. Một số bạn Amsers đã lên tiếng phản pháo khi bị dính cái mác “nghĩ mình giỏi tiếng Anh” mà duhocsinhmy gán cho.

Khách quan mà nói, cũng có thể duhocsinhmy có lòng muốn chia sẻ với mọi người hình thức học tiếng Anh “đặc biệt” của mình. Thế nhưng, điều đầu tiên mà anh chàng cần chú trọng có lẽ lại là cách sử dụng tiếng Việt, cách ăn nói và trình bày ý kiến của mình trước mọi người. Đây quả là một bài học lớn cho chính duhocsinhmy và những ai muốn tạo sự chú ý mà không cân nhắc kĩ những gì mình thể hiện.

Nguồn: http://www.sieutienganh.com/threads/15

----------


## giacnguvang

Giỏi quá hóa rồ chăng???:realmad:
----------------------------------------


*Khanh Ly .Ms*


*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Hotels in Ho Chi Minh*

----------

